# Feeding silage to pigs



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I am very courious to find out about feeding corn silage to shoates .I have an opertunity to get fresh silage at a good price could this be fed to fatten a hog ? Or would I be better off with pure corn?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Can you feed silage to pigs? Absolutely. Should you? That's a little more complex. 

Neither a straight corn nor a straight silage diet is going to be sufficient for meeting their dietary needs. Both lack crude protein and contain a poor amino acid profile; silage is also high in fiber which compromises the digestible energy overall. The question you have to ask -- and then answer based on your situation -- is whether or not the cost savings will be completely eaten (pun intended) up by the reduction in feed efficiency it causes. 

If you do decide to feed the silage make sure it is fresh and free of mold, pigs digestive systems aren't as adept at dealing with contamination as cattle. Also be aware of the signs of mycotoxin contamination regardless of which way you decide to go -- it's especially important this year with the drought.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know if this is considered silage, but I feed my sows whole corn stalks with the corn on it. They pretty much eat everything but the cob. I however are not trying to make them gain weight. Plus it's a pretty small part of their diet.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We use to take corn knives out and cut a tractor basket load of silage every afternoon for the hogs. They ate it fine with no issues.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

When I have been able to grow much corn, which is not most years here about, our pigs have loved it. It is not a complete diet but it is good food.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Silage is fermented. Or chopped corn freshly ensilaged? If complete corn with all the ears intact when cut there will be a fair amount of kernal corn....James


----------

